# Computer Related Thread



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Seeing how computers is my second interest and not sure if anyone else here in ChefTalk has a keen technical mind, I'd like to see posts on your system specs.


My desktop (gaming, internet, cd burning, and movies)
P4 @1.6ghz socket 478
Thermaltake Spark 7+ Xaser Edition
MSI 845 Ultra intel 845D chipset
512mb PC2100 DDRam (1x256 kingston value, 1x256 crucial premium)
Radeon 9800Pro 128mb to Optiquest Q71 17" monitor
Realtek RTL8029 10/100 ethernet (cable modem)
Creative SBLive value to Logitech Z-560 4.1 speakers
Western Digital 120gb Cavalier 8mb cache (60gb boot/80gb storage)
Maxtor Diamondmax 60gb (storage on removable rack)
Pioneer DVD-116/2 DVD-Rom 16x
AOpen CDRW 24x10x32

My laptop (IBM T20 used for work, light gaming, and movies)
PIII @ 733
192mb PC100
IBM 10gb Hard drive
S3 Savage 8mb AGP2x
Crystal SoundFusion
Hitatchi GD-S200 DVD-Rom 4x 
Intel Pro/100 Ethernet
Brand spanking new battery that lasts me 3.5h on idle

Both are hooked up to a linux hub for firewall, NAT, and internet sharing.


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi H.C
I'm not the best when it comes to computers!
this is all I know about mine:-
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
1.66 GHz
256 MB Ram
Sony DVDRW
Philips CDRWDVD
60gb Standard Hard drive
USB ADSL Modem
And It's Linked to another computer in the house (ether net).
Looking at buying a Laptop, and maybe a Mac!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

HC and Lins, your computer acumen is impressive!

And then, there's me. As Sergeant Schultz (of Hogan's Heroes) would say, "I know NOTTING!" 

I've got a nice, fast Dell and a very intelligent engineer-husband. I don't trouble my pretty little head with the details!  I don't know what I'd do without a cable modem- and my husband, of course.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ahh, timing is everything when buying.

p4 3.2 HT
Gigabyte something or other
512 pc3200
FX5600 256meg
120hdd
nec dvd/cd burner
19in monitor (crt)
xp home 
speakers
yahda yahda

still quite cheap given stuff bought.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

hmm... a little old and on a budget
epox 8rda+
xp1700+overclocked to 2.1 aircooled 
wgd30gig(way small now)
512 crucial mem(need more)oc's ok for me 
radeon 8500le
SC turtle beach
various cd drives 

love tweaking-don't have to trace chipsets anymore to gain multi's and can mess with most things in bios.
danny


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Mac enthusiast here: Dual 1.8GHz G5. Sweet machine and a beauty to look at. In all, our little office holds 2 desktop PCs, a Vaio laptop, my G5, and on alternating days of the week, my wife's Dell laptop from her work and a Titanium Powerbook from my work. Oh, right, four printers and a scanner, wired network with wireless router and cable broadband to boot. Oh, the networking headaches on the PC side of things...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just depends what you're familiar with. I think PCs are pretty easy to network. Easier before Microsoft decided to make it "easier" anyway. XP's worse than the early 95, 98, or ME.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I've never had the pleasure of networking pre-XP. Maybe that's why it's been a challenge.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Ge Force 2.6 
GeForce 5800x graphics 128mb
512 RAM
80mb hd
speakers stuff n sparkly bits...

I play clan based games so the graphics card is important.


----------

